# ***-Leiste beim IE oben



## Rai (27. November 2004)

Habe ausversehen irgendsoeine google Faslchpages besucht und gesucht und seitdem klebt mir jetzt so en shice Pornosuchteil oben am IE, wie krieg ich das weg ?


----------



## The laughing man (27. November 2004)

Hallo Rai,

zieh dir mal Ad-Aware und Spybot runter und aktualisiere beides, damit du die neuesten Spyware-Definitionen hast.

Danach schließt du den Internet Explorer und läßt beide Programme mal durchlaufen.

Wenn du die Leiste entfernt hast, würde ich mir mal im Spybot die Option *Immunisieren* ansehen, das kann so manche Spyware von vornherein verhindern.

Gruß,
The laughing man


----------



## kurtparis (27. November 2004)

Wer heute noch Internet Explorer benutzt ist selbst dran schuld....Sorry...


----------



## MCIglo (27. November 2004)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer heute noch Internet Explorer benutzt ist selbst dran schuld....Sorry...


Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------

